# Skyline R33 handbrake mount



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I need a handbrake mount from R33 Skyline for my manual Stagea conversion. It's riveted to the tunnel so if anyone has a scrap shell or scraps the tunnel for some hardcore build I'd be interested in buying the mount


----------

